# Help with SQL query in VB.NET



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 30, 2008)

*[SOLVED:MYSELF] Help with SQL query in VB.NET*

Hello

I have textbox with text like 10,20,30

I need to know how can i convert this for SQL query like


```
where column in ('10','20','30')
```

Solution

```
Dim sword As String
        sword = Replace(TextBox1.Text, ",", "','")
        sword = "'" & sword & "'"
        TextBox1.Text = sword
```

* Also, does anyone know how to register at *
*www.vbforums.com/register.php

I am unable to understand 
NoSpam! verification question                   At the very top of this page, there is a toolbar containing several links. The first reads "IT", the second reads "Developer", what does the third one say?
Which toolbar ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2008)

It says "*News*". There's a thin navigation bar on top.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah Damn IT.


Kaspersky was blocking that Navbar.....Thanks a lot QwertyManiac


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

lol @ kaspersky


----------

